# Monitorbreite nicht einstellbar



## Ardaric (14. März 2005)

Jap, ich hoffe, dass das hier das passende Forum ist.

Jedenfalls kann ich meine sämtlichen Einstellungen, darunter die Monitorbreite nicht vergrößern, denn diese taste ist defekt. Kleiner gehts, aber das bringt mir im Moment nicht viel. Auch das Bild nach rechts schieben geht nicht mehr.

So, jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es Software, mit der man die Breite und Höhe einstellen kann?
Die Positionierung ist gar kein Problem, denn das habe ich mit der nVidia Treibersoftware lösen können.


----------

